# I’m feeling violated.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Took my boat into a shop to have the water pump impellers replaced and also had them change the lower unit gear lube. $740.00. 225 and 9.9 Dang I feel like I got taken. What’s the average price most have had to pay lately?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

I feel for you. I've gotten taken before. I now ask upfront, what is the shop rate and how many hours.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Seems excessive, I'd get another marine mechanic. Check your itemized invoice to see what was exactly done and why.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You got robbed.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

*B*ring *O*n *A*nother *T*housand

It does seem excessive.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang . That's pretty bad . Should be able to change grease in both lower units in 30-60 minutes . And chsnging the impeller in each motor should take at most a HR each . 

Parts are relatively cheap too . 

You got robbed in my opinion


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Carpn said:


> Dang . That's pretty bad . Should be able to change grease in both lower units in 30-60 minutes . And chsnging the impeller in each motor should take at most a HR each .
> Parts are relatively cheap too .


Local shop labor is $128/hr. At 3 hours, you're already sniffing around $400. Last pump kit I bought was $35. Gear lube @ $4/pint, shop materials, etc.. It all adds up....

"Cheap" is relative. I find very little in boats that is "cheap."


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the pm's and replies. I usually do the lower unit oil myself but figured since they had it what the heck. My bad for not doing more research I guess. Yep, nothing cheap on a boat.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

cincinnati said:


> Local shop labor is $128/hr. At 3 hours, you're already sniffing around $400. Last pump kit I bought was $35. Gear lube @ $4/pint, shop materials, etc.. It all adds up....
> 
> "Cheap" is relative. I find very little in boats that is "cheap."


Oh yeah , I agree . I wasn't sure what his shop hrs were . So I just figured what it roughly takes perform the task .


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I would get a price up front. That sounds like a rip off.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

That's about right, if you had both impellers put in


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Just replaced my impeller and lower gear oil on a 90 hp mercury optimax. Roughly $60.00 between impeller kit and lube. About 1.5 hours total of my time including prep and clean up. I would have expected to shell out around $175-$200 if I took it to someone else. I asked a mechanic at a local boat sale/service shop what the charge would be and he said roughly $100 in labor (per hour) and impeller replacement is about an hour. Add parts to the price.

That being said, my father in law said changing impeller in an I/O is a much different headache.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Most shops charge 2.0 labor per motor for impeller, x2 that's 400.00 without tax, shop fees, and parts


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 10, 2016)

Just got a service add from Bass Pro Shops (Rossford) service center, in mail yesterday. According to that.....impeller replacement---$124.75 plus parts and shop supplies. For what its worth.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

You got an invoice and seen what specific charges were right? That's the time to moan and gripe. I feel for ya. After having owned a boat for 20 years I come to believe a good marine mechanic is about as hard to find as good brain surgeon. The problem is boats take such a beating the mechanics are in constant demand so they have no incentive for good customer service including reasonable rates. Demand creates high prices. About all you can do now is vote with your checkbook and search for another honest mechanic for next time. Had a new fish-finder installed a couple years ago, supplied the FF and mounting hardware bought together at Bass Pro. When I picked it up he had used a mount from his shop and charged me an extra $80 without calling me. May not seem like much but that meant I had to take another 1 1/2 hour drive to BPS to return my mount bracket and then the mount the shop used broke a year later. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! And this is a shop I drove to that was an hour out of my way because I couldn't find a shop locally that was satisfactory after many, many disappointing work done. Like I said, about as rare as a good brain surgeon.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

need to learn how to change things yourself, with google and U TUBE its not hard, I just changed a water pump on a T8 yamaha took an hour off and back on. and I,m a old guy,


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

After getting up off the floor when I asked how much my friendly neighborhood boat shop charged I decided I would do it myself. I saved a few bucks and I'm positive it was done correctly and bolts were torqued to the correct specs.... (Thanks to all the helpful folks on the forum!)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ehhhh ahhhh would have thought 300 or so... I dont have a clue on a motor that size.. Had a 40 or 50 and I paid around 300 for impeller and oil change..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW!!! looks like you need to get rid of that Glock to someone who'll appreciate it and help cover the cost of getting ripped off..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ezbite said:


> WOW!!! looks like you need to get rid of that Glock to someone who'll appreciate it and help cover the cost of getting ripped off..


I'm sorry Bob, but that was kind of funny.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

WOW took down my response I thought it was ok. You don't want to share the shops name do you?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

KaGee said:


> I'm sorry Bob, but that was kind of funny.


Don’t encourage him.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very sorry to hear that Bob!
Sure would like to know the labor rate of the shop you used and see the breakdown of the charges(i.e. parts, labor, shop supplies).
Hope it wasn't any place I suggested.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’ll pick it up tomorrow and get the breakdown. It just seems high from the last time I had them replaced. I remember it being around $300.00 when I had it done 3 years ago. Shops rates have gone up apparently.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

iVe changed impellers on a few 5-70 hp 2 strokes. Any I’ve done has taken less than hour......even if it’s my 1st time on that motor. I would call a couple other shops and ask for estimates on your particular motors. Maybe there is something that makes one of yours a real PIA ? If your being charged a lot more than the other estimates .... well I’d let the guy know about.


----------

